# Who are you rooting for tonight??



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

So, who is everyone backing for the big game tonight?? The Giants are my team.... in case you haven't seen me say it about 500 times in the past couple weeks . It's about time the championship came back to NY/NJ.... and I have no doubt my boys in blue can make it happen! :nchuck:

So what horse are you backing tonight? Or have you even decided yet??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure....


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

I would like to see the patriots win because they are playing so well. 
I would also like to see the Giants win because I live in the biggest underdog city in the country...Buffalo! If our team can't be in it I would like to see another NY team win. However, with that said we HATE Miami and Don Shula and we really want the Pats to break their record.
I guess I want a fun game.
I hope your team does well!


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I am a New England fan and my hubby is supporting the Giants. It will be quite the rivalry here tonight. We have lots of fun bickering throughout the game. In all honesty I just hope to enjoy a good game. I hope to have a fun time! Both teams are great and that is what is important to me.

Cheers!!
Eat, drink and be merry!!!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Actually, I'll be chearing for whoever his holding the ball.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Giants... I'm not a football person really, but I just want to disagree w/my wife


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm rooting for the chicken wings and beer.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Go Pats!
We are a Patriot's household here!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh my husband's family are all Giants fans - I can't go against that!


----------



## fallen_angel727 (Feb 25, 2007)

Patriots all the way!!!!! No one from my family will be home tonight so I have to watch with the bf and his family who hate sports, especially football and only want to see commercials. this is gunna be kind of a boring night lol, unless the Patriots win of course, even so...no one to celebrate with


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

neither cause i do not like football me and hunter are gonna be watching the puppybowl at 2pm


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Rooting for the Giants here! Really only because they've been my brothers favorite team since he was very young and it's his Superbowl party we're going to.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am rooting for Tom Petty.... LOL.

I guess I am going to hope for the Giants, but I am not sure that will happen.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

As I stated two weeks ago a Manning will quarterback the Super Bowl Champ 2 years in a row! 
Go Blue!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Go Giants!!!!!!! Though I know Pats are going to when. But me and Dr House are rooting for the Giants!!!!


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Go PATS!!! I want my shirt that says 19-0 at the superbowl.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Giants fans here. They have been playing so well the last few weeks that I really think they have a chance to upset the Pat's.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Patriots all the way!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Anything to shut up the '72 Dolphins--Go Pats.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Anything to shut up the '72 Dolphins--Go Pats.


Rut Roh, 

This is going to get you into trouble. :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im going to go with the Giants...... Im not a big fan of the Pats......


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! to you and your Giants!:nchuck:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay!!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I was rooting for the Patriots, because they're Riley's team.... It was a great game though. 

On that last Giants drive, and Eli avoided getting sacked, then threw to Tyree, who held the ball on his helmet....I was thinking they really earned the win.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Anything to shut up the '72 Dolphins--Go Pats.


And that's the other reason I was rooting for the Patriots....lol


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea Giants!! We are going to the parade for them on NYC. What an ending to a year that started off badly!!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Who doubted us???? BIG BLUE brought the trophy home!!!!! Who's heading to the parade next week?? I"m there!!!!!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------

